
Show HN: Run puppeteer within an electron app - TrevorSundberg
https://github.com/TrevorSundberg/puppeteer-in-electron
======
TrevorSundberg
This version isn't any different than the normal puppeteer you use with
Chromium. However, doing a quick search I found these two methods which you
may be able to use to automate uploads:
[https://github.com/puppeteer/puppeteer/blob/master/docs/api....](https://github.com/puppeteer/puppeteer/blob/master/docs/api.md#class-
filechooser)
[https://github.com/puppeteer/puppeteer/blob/master/docs/api....](https://github.com/puppeteer/puppeteer/blob/master/docs/api.md#elementhandleuploadfilefilepaths)

------
billconan
Can I use this to automate file upload?

Puppeteer doesn't support automatic file upload (or drag and drop).

I currently hack the c++ version chrome browser and trigger file uploading
with c++. Can this be done with this Electron version?

